# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ليش تغيرت نفوس الناس ؟؟

## ارسم العشق

ليش تغيرت نفوس الناس ؟؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي موضوع ودي اطرحه وابي رايكم فيه ..

ادخل بالموضوع على طووول ..

هو بصراحة صار معاي شخصياً ولاحظته في السنوات القليلة اللي مضت 

لاحظت في الفترات الأخيرة صار تغير ملحووظ في نفووس الناس وفي تعاملهم مع بعضهم البعض .. وفي كل شي بينهم
حتى الأقارب .. للأسف ألاحظ تغيرت نفووس الناس إلى الأسوء

الأول : اذا جيت لزيارة أحد رحب بك .. واليوم اذا جيته النفس في خشمه .. خاصة عند الأقارب .. وكأنه في ثار بينهم او كأنه في مشكلة بينك وبين الشخص 
أو حتى اذا قابلت شخص من مدة طويلة ما شفته يرد عليك بنفس خايسة .. ويقلب مزاجك فووق تحت ولدرجة تجعلك تندم انك سلمت على هذا الشخص 

يمكن مايطيبلك نفسه الا اذا له مصلحه عندك . واذا خلصت مصلحته انقلب رأساً على عقب !!!

سؤالي !! ليش الناس تغيرو للاسف الى الاسوء ؟؟؟ وين التلاحم والتقارب وين النفوس الطيبه وين ....؟ وين ...؟ وين راحت كل هذي وليش راحت ؟!! واشياء كثيره ذهبت

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخي الكريم 

الدنيا ماعادت زي بقبل النفوس صافيه مافي احقاد

الحين الولد مايحترم ابوه والبنت ماترحم امها واخوان

قلبوبهم مو على بعض وين اول ايام اجدودنا اااه 

على ايام زمان.........


تحياتي لك .. طيبه الروح

----------


## أبو سلطان

*أختي ارسم العشق السلام عليكم* 
*المسئول في كل هذا الأمر إثنان و الأول أثر على الثاني و أتلفه* 
*المسئول الأول هو الأم و عدم احترامها لزوجها لأنها لو احترمت زوجها و لم تنهره أمام أولاده حين وبخهم أو وضع يده أدبا على أحدهم و أبعدت نفسها عما ليس لها فيه خص بين الأب و أبنائه لعم الإحترام مجموع البيت و استقامت الأمور للصالح العام و هي و أولادها أولهم* 
*لكنها حين تسمع من زوجها أي نقاش حاد مع أحد أبناءه ذهبت لتقول له لا لا تفعل هذا فقلبي كأم لا يتحمل ما تصنعه معاه فقد قطعت قلبي على ولدي*  
*هنا تنتهي الأبوة و عقلانية الربا و يبدأ دور الأم و الدلال و تنهار الأسرة و الكل من بنين و بنات يتوجهوا للشارع ... فلا احترام يقام و لا قيم* 

*و الثاني هي البيئة و ما دام هذا الموجود فيه تالف معيوب فالكل يتأثر بالكل* 
*عكس الماضي الأب هو مسمار الرحى للكبير و الصغير فتبقى الأسر مترابطة بحكمة عقله و رزانته* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## $ العازفة $

هذا التغير اللي صاير فيهم لبعدهم عن الدين 


يسلمووووووو

----------


## بشارة خير

صدقت اختي نفوس الناس تغيرت ولا ننسى انفسنا تغيرنا اصبحنا لانتقبل النقذ حتى من اقرب الناس الينا   فعندما نتلقى النقد من  الاب او الام او الاخ نغضب كثيرا واحيانا تصل للمقاطعه .  
واصبحت الناس لاتراعي مشاعر الاخرين , قبل ايام قابلت احدى زميلاتي بالكلية  في مكان عام وترددت هل اقوم واسلم عليها ام لا ترى هل ستعرفني ام لا بعد هذه السنين  وبعد تردد قمت وسلمت عليها ولم تعرفني في البداية الا  انها تذكرتني بعد ذلك  وقالت  لي لقد تغيرتي كثيرا واخذت تقول لي كلام هزني وصدمني  لم تترك شي الا انتقذته فيي وندمت كثيرا وقلت ليتني لم اسلم عليها  . لهذه الدرجة اصبحت الناس لاتراعي مشاعر الاخرين  ولا تزن كلامها قبل التفوه به .
وهناك سبب اخر لتغير النفوس وهو الانانية وحب الذات اصبح الكل يبحث عن مصلحته وراحة نفسه  لم يعد للضمير وجود اصبح الضمير في اجازة , نجد الام لاتفكر الا في مصلحتها وتناست مصلحة ابناءها وكذلك  الاب لايفكر الا في راحته وكذلك الابناء ....

----------


## حرم السيد

صدقت والله .. تغيرت النفوس كثيراً .. 

وكل المبادئ والقيم و الاخلاقيات اندثرتـ الا ما ندر .. نسأل الله بحق محمد و آله ان يعجل فرج امامنـا المهدي ويرزقنـا الشهادة معه يارب 

وكما قالت الأخت العازفة .. هذا لـ بعد الناس عن الدين ! و قد يكون مشروع إلهي مُهيئ لظهور المهدي عليه السلام .. فلا يظهر حتى تُملأ الارض ظلما وجورا .. 

كل ما علينـا فعله .. ان نتمسك نحن بـمبادئنـا و نحاول ان ننقلها لـ المحيطين بنـا بـ لباقهـ و ندعو بفرج امامِ زمــــاننا .. اللهم عجل فرجه يا كريم

----------


## حرم السيد

الاخت بشارة خير ذكرتيني بموقف مشابهـ ..! 

كان لي زميلة اراهـا في الجامعة و نلتقي احياناً في المناسبات و تدخل منزلي وادخل منزلها وكل الامور بخير .. نزلت السعوديهـ لـ قضاء اجازتي السنوية ولما عدت رأيتها للمرة الاولى بعد العودة في الجامعه فركضت نحوها بشوق لـ السلام والتحية والسؤال وعاملتني بجفاااء و جفاااف ( واحنـا في غربة لاحظي .. و اولاد بلد وحدهـ و على مذهب واحد ) والسبب مجهول ! 

و ارضـاء الناس غاية لا تدرك امر معروف .. بس مزاجية العالم هي اللي مو مفهومة !

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اولا مشكور على الطرح الرائع

ثانياً اول نقطة في تغير النفووس هي البعد عن الله وعن الدين بشتى فروعه

ثانياً وهية نقطة حساسة  ايضاً
اكل الحرام  ,,, نحن في دولة اسلامية
ولاكن نرى هنا وهناك المطاعم التي تبيع اللحم الحرام
والدبح الغير اسلامي والبضائع الامريكية والاسرائيلية
ويكتب عليها بخط كبير وواضح حلال
مت عرفو الحلال من الحرام
فكل يوم نجد انهم اكتشوف لحوم خنازير وحمير ووو
ويقلونها بكل وقاحة حلال

وهناك نقطة في اكل الحرام ايضاً
في هناك اناس كثيرة لم تعد تكتثر للخمس الاسلامي
وهناك من يسرق وياكل اموال اليتامة
فهذه النقاط كلها لها تأثير سلبي على النفوس
ولا ننسى صلة الرحم ومالها من اهمية كبيرة


هنا اختم كلامي وعتقد فكرتي وصلت
سلامي وحترامي لجيمع الاعضاء والزوار

----------


## ريام البراري

للاسف موضوع صادق وواقعي 
لازم الواحد يصير نبيه ويعرف نفسية الناس
البعض يتلونون بعدة الوان فلا تتعرف على نفسيتهم بسهوله
الله الحافظ من هؤلاء الناس

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكورين على المرور
لاعدمنا هاالطله

----------


## طارق..

موضوع جميل ويستحق النقاش

 والأسباب كثيرة 

 اهمها البعد عن الدين والتربية الغلط  


 أكل الحرام  والبعد عن خط أهل البيت عليهم السلام


 تقبلي مروري

 دمتم بود

----------

